# great bay all inclusive resort - st martin



## sandkastle4966 (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone been here recently?  we have offered our week to friends to exchange for their honeymoon - and this is the one they are leaning towards (for July).

I would never do an all -inclusive (but I am also not on a budget) -

experiences?  other recommendations for SXM (don't have a tiger trader) 0- currently see:

Saphire Beach
Sea Palace
Atrium on Simpson Bay
Ocean Club Waterview
(don't want the tradewinds experience)


----------



## caribbean (Jan 4, 2009)

Great Bay is a hotel conversion. I am not an AI type of person. Out of those 5 choices, I would take either Sapphire Beach or Atrium.


----------



## Blondie (Jan 6, 2009)

And SXM is the last place you'd want to do AI what with all those amazing restaurants!:whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## Jbart74 (Jan 6, 2009)

Blondie said:


> And SXM is the last place you'd want to do AI what with all those amazing restaurants!:whoopie: :whoopie:



I have to second Blondie!  Tell them to skip the AI and have many romantic lunches and dinners all over the island.  The restaurant prices are quite reasonable.  Better than they are here in Mass, at least.  

I stayed at Divi Little Bay a few years ago, but our first unit was on the bay side and quite deplorable.  We made a fuss about mold and allergies and were finally (three hours later) moved to the much newer and nicer ocean side.  That unit was excellent and we enjoyed the property as well.  So Divi is a crapshoot and I wouldn't want that kind of experience for a honeymoon.

Just my two cents.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 6, 2009)

Divi is now wrapping up renovations of all the units, with the last group on the Little Bay side supposedly finishing soon.  (Original date was end of 2008, but I think the hurricane slowed the progress.  I understand from postings I've seen that the work is underway, though.

I would echo the comment about not doing AI, especially if they are in a timeshare and can do easy breakfasts and lunches themselves.  Don't know how much the AI fee is, but it seems like you could do better on your own, and there are so many great restaurants on SXM


----------



## Jbart74 (Jan 7, 2009)

stmartinfan,

I'm glad to hear your report!  If the Bay units have been renovated, I'd definitely consider exchanging into Divi again.  We had a great time (our first) on the island and really did enjoy Divi.  I can't wait to get back for more excellent diving, jewelry, casinos, dining and relaxing. 

Are there other resorts in SXM that you could recommend for RCI exchanges that would provide no chance of a crappy unit?  We always rent a car so either side of the island is fine. We did like diving from the Dutch side, but eating on the French side was sublime! 

Maybe I'll book an extra trip for the spring this year....   :whoopie: 

Thanks


----------



## rsnash (Jan 7, 2009)

That's why I like Oyster Bay. It's right on the border of the French/Dutch halves. So easy access to Philipsburg activities and French food.

Have any of you been to _Poulet D'Orleans_? I highly recommend it, although I was last there about 5 years ago.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jan 7, 2009)

Jbart74 said:


> If the Bay units have been renovated, I'd definitely consider exchanging into Divi again.



I was at the Divi last April and most of the Bay side units have been redone.  They were still working on "converting" the hotel units.  My only issue with the Bay side was the wind coming off the water.  It made spending time on the balcony very unpleasant.  Other than that I would go to the Divi again.


----------



## Blondie (Jan 7, 2009)

Avoid the Sea Palace- It is located in the midst of the downtown and not the nicest location. It looks scary (though some folks don't mind it) and is not honeymoon material. SXM is not a hard trade and I'd think a summer date would be easy. Keep checking or even look at extra vacations. sometimes that is a cheaper/better bet.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 7, 2009)

I wonder if you just hit an odd weather pattern in SXM to encounter the issue of wind coming off the water.  In more than 10 trips to the resort, we've stayed in just about every building, and can't recall ever considering that a problem.  We eat most breakfasts and lunches on the balcony or patio of the unit.  We go during our kids spring break every year, which is anywhere from mid-March to early April.  Now Aruba...that's a different case!  Only place I've ever burned the top of my head because it's so windy there I couldn't keep a hat on!



gorevs9 said:


> I was at the Divi last April and most of the Bay side units have been redone.  They were still working on "converting" the hotel units.  My only issue with the Bay side was the wind coming off the water.  It made spending time on the balcony very unpleasant.  Other than that I would go to the Divi again.


----------



## Pressman (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello,

As an 18 year veteran of visiting St. Maarten, of the choices offered I would stay at the Atrium.
It is in Simpson Bay and you can walk to a lot of restaurants, movie theater and get views of the yachts and Simpson bay. 
I agree with another poster that July should not be hard to get into St. Maarten.
My resort, Royal Islander I believe is rated good on tug.
It is near the airport (good and bad) and on bus route to town, dinner and a movie.


----------

